# High Light for 45cm tank



## constant (22 Apr 2015)

Guys,

I am looking for LED light for my high-light planted tank but too many options. I am based in Australia so below are only options for me. Which one is the best choice and which one is the best for value? My tank is W45xD24xH30 (32litters).

1. Radion XR15FW (AU$449)
2. Maxspect Razor Nano 60W (AU$399)
3. ADA Aquasky 451 (AU$274)
4. Kessil A160W Tuna Sun (AU$400 plus controller for AU$155)


----------



## Ryan Thang To (22 Apr 2015)

I like the look of the ada


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Apr 2015)

If price wasn't a problem, I would go for Kessil, but price is always something I take into account, so for me it would be the Maxspect as it has a controller build in already and looks pretty good.


----------



## constant (22 Apr 2015)

With Maxspect i only concern it is not built specifically for Freshwater even with 8000K one. And people said the Maxspect not provide good spectrum for red plant.


----------



## Rahms (22 Apr 2015)

constant said:


> and which one is the best for value?



They're all very expensive and will meet your needs, so the cheapest one is the best value.

If you find a twin T5HO unit that is the right length, that gets my vote!


----------



## alto (22 Apr 2015)

Any of them would be fine, just choose the one that you best like the aesthetics of ...
FWIW I have Kessil (but rather less $$ than you'll have to pay) - I chose it for versatility & control options, preferred the color rendering over the maxspect, also LED type as I have deep tanks, it gave me even light distribution over my tank area for the least $$.
I have another tank with T5HO but actually prefer the Kessils now (which surprised as I'd originally gone looking for a T5HO system only to find that LED's had taken over the local market)


----------



## constant (22 Apr 2015)

alto said:


> Any of them would be fine, just choose the one that you best like the aesthetics of ...
> FWIW I have Kessil (but rather less $$ than you'll have to pay) - I chose it for versatility & control options, preferred the color rendering over the maxspect, also LED type as I have deep tanks, it gave me even light distribution over my tank area for the least $$.
> I have another tank with T5HO but actually prefer the Kessils now (which surprised as I'd originally gone looking for a T5HO system only to find that LED's had taken over the local market)



So if my tank is not deep Kessil will give too much light ?


----------



## alto (22 Apr 2015)

You'll need to run it at much less than100% output so either manual or programmable controller ... given your tank dimensions, many of the lower intensity LEDS will give you "high light" at the substrate level & even light distribution across the length & width of the tank (the Kessils will actually spill rather a lot of light)  

Dr. Sanjay Joshi reviews various lighting over at Advanced Aquarist - he's well worth reading; Build My LED has an introductory LED video that's linked through MACNA (lots of great speaker articles available here)


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Apr 2015)

Y


constant said:


> So if my tank is not deep Kessil will give too much light ?


You need to use the controller for sure...LED's are strong enough to even burn corals.


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Apr 2015)

The Radion XR15FW looks good and is very controllable - and wireless at extra cost, but I also like the Kessil Tuna Sun tho' it's not quite so controllable.
The former has been used by Mr. Teapot and gives very impressive results http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/green-pekoe-pond-40-litres.27575/page-14


----------



## constant (22 Apr 2015)

damn. all options are voted equally so make me confused now. The pic from Mr Teapot look quite dark in left and right corner of the tank. The light not provide good cover ?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (22 Apr 2015)

constant said:


> look quite dark in left and right corner of the tank.


Good coverage, more than enough for a much bigger tank. I have a lot of bits growing out the top. Lots of overhangs and deep shaded areas also. The back corners are deeply shaded from the twigs and plants above. This could be a plus or minus depending on what you want to achieve. I like shaded areas for the benefit of the fish and to give a bit of diversity to my tank, so it works well for me. If you like flat light, you'd be better of going with another option.

A few things I don't like:

Multi coloured emitters make a disco effect with the sight spill on the wall - but does give you control over colour.
Fan noise to my ear is a bit noisy… but I'm a nightmare for this.
With all emitters at 100% - too blue/purple. I've completely shut down the violet and indigo, running the blues at 50% (works out at about 80% of maximum output.)
Good points:

Huge amount of light - Grobeam 1500 seems dull in comparison
Very, very controllable
there's an excellent review of the xr15 by George Farmer at:
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=6599


----------



## constant (23 Apr 2015)

one guy mentioned this website to me. It's very cheap compared to all my options but i am just not familiar with the LED brand they use to build. Has anyone built your own led light?

http://www.makemyled.com.au/


----------



## Mr. Teapot (23 Apr 2015)

have a look in the DIY, Hardware section. For example:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/supercoleys-diy-led-luminaire-mk-iii.34753/


----------

